# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Mr.HEAD, robotic painter, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - tailsofhead.com

youtube.com/@user-gj7fk9cd8j

facebook.com/MrHEAD-2003450619976413

Developer - Masato Yamaguchi

twitter.com/yamagch

instagram.com/yamagch

"Experience the world of Robot Art" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

ep.1 “I am Mr.Head” / Spring Worm Hole

Published on Dec 31, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ep.2 Spring Starburst

Published on Jun 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ep.3 Experience the world of Robot Art

Published on Mar 14, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mr. Head, former-vacuum robot turned abstract artist, is selling his work on Kickstarter"

by Rich Haridy
March 22, 2018

----------

